# booster seats that recline do they exist?



## motomama (Aug 5, 2005)

My youngest will be turning 4 he was in a britax marathon and I also use a graco booster with back-but the booster is soooo straight if he falls asleep his head and chest slump forward -it looks so dangerous!! Any recs. for an inexpensive, basic booster that reclines. I usually have 2 big kid in back seat of subaru too so nothing to bulky.


----------



## violet_ (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a Fisher Price Safe Voyage Booster that was on clearance at Albee Baby for $30, and it has a reclined option. I'm not sure how that really works in a car, as car seats are fairly straight, but yes it does that.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

At not even four he is much, much, much too young for a booster, mama!









I like to see kids at LEAST five years old and at LEAST 40 pounds before parents even think about putting kids in boosters for short trips.

A great seat for you would be the Graco Nautilus. It harnesses to 65 pounds, and then converts to a high back booster and then a backless booster. It does have a recline function


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

My son just turned 5 and uses the Nautilus and loves it. How much does he weigh? Is he above the top slots of his MA? If not, he should be using that full time w/ another harnessed seat as a spare if he rides in another car.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

If he's still falling asleep in the car he's not ready for the booster. There are several affordable options for seats that go to 65 pounds


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

why do you want him in a booster instead of using the MA?


----------



## motomama (Aug 5, 2005)

He just seemed too big - a little too tall and no leg or foot room against the the back of the front seat. That's why I moved him out of the marathon he seems way more comfy in the booster- I don't know? He's only fallen asleep once in the booster seat we don't really go many places. homeschooling -homebodies. gosh even my 12 year old falls asleep in the car - wow even i do sometimes. I didn' know that was that bad. I had planned to keep him in the marathon- I was very excited when I got it-but then it seems like it takes up too much space for his legs and feet-I don't know if I'm explaining this right?


----------



## motomama (Aug 5, 2005)

I forgot he's about 44 pounds and turns 4 on monday


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

As mentioned, he's way too young to be in a booster. Harnessed seats are much safer.

The nautilus would be a great choice, or keep him in his marathon if he still fits.

-Angela


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

If he still fits in the Marathon, he should stay in there. My kids usually cross their legs in their carseats, anyway, or put them up on the back of my seat or the armrest in between the front seats. My 5.5 yr. old is in a harnessed seat and will be for at least another year or two, although I'm about to buy a booster as a backup for short trips-- I wouldn't use a booster at all for a child younger than 5.
The Nautilus sounds like it'd be great for your little guy!


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *motomama* 
He just seemed too big - a little too tall and no leg or foot room against the the back of the front seat. That's why I moved him out of the marathon he seems way more comfy in the booster- I don't know? He's only fallen asleep once in the booster seat we don't really go many places. homeschooling -homebodies. gosh even my 12 year old falls asleep in the car - wow even i do sometimes. I didn' know that was that bad. I had planned to keep him in the marathon- I was very excited when I got it-but then it seems like it takes up too much space for his legs and feet-I don't know if I'm explaining this right?

Mama, he is way, way, way, way, WAY too young to be in a booster. This could actually kill him in an accident. If he still fits in the Marathon, that's the seat he needs to be in. If he's too tall for it (shoulders are over the top harness position OR the ears are over the top of the back of the seat), then he needs a bigger harnessed seat.

The Graco booster you have isn't even an option. Stick it in the closet and pull it out in a year as a 'spare seat' when he's traveling in someone else's car.


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eman'smom* 
If he's still falling asleep in the car he's not ready for the booster. There are several affordable options for seats that go to 65 pounds

Really? Is there any evidence to support this?

_I_ still fall asleep in the car all the time


----------



## melissa1 (Feb 2, 2006)

Why do you think his head slumping forward is dangerous?

A car seat tech was telling me this week that it is not even uncomfortable for them. Their bones are much different than ours. Where this would be killing your neck to sleep slumped forward it does not them.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

The problem isn't the head slumping forward. It's that a sleeping child goes limp and will fall out of position in a booster. It's not a problem in a 5 point harness seat, but it is a problem in a 3 point belt.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
The problem isn't the head slumping forward. It's that a sleeping child goes limp and will fall out of position in a booster. It's not a problem in a 5 point harness seat, but it is a problem in a 3 point belt.

Exactly. I'm sure when we fall asleep in the car as adults we still have some awareness to us, at least I do. I know I'm not out of position (assuming I don't recline too much







) and I'm safe. I've seen pics of sleeping children in boosters, those children would possibly be ejected from their seat in a crash.


----------

